# Today is THE DAY!!!



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

WIHH... Can't wait to see pictures of your new wheel. I know you have to be beside yourself with excitement!!!!:nanner:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I bet she either didn't sleep a wink or she slept in the car  Our thoughts are with you on this most auspicious occasion. Make sure you take your camera!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh My, I've been comeing in here and looking for THE wheel myself. I can just imagine how excited you are!!!!!! A name, yes, hummmm.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> hee hee I have been UP for HOURS!!!
> 
> Y - the day has arrived - and we are OFF to bring home our new addition.
> 
> ...


Be patience, she will tell you her name.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

they always tell you there name LOL you never have to name one. Its like finding a long lost friend!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

The enthusiasm of you fiber people is just too tempting for me to ignore.

I want to follow ~~~~ and share in all the fun.

I wish I were 20 years younger so I could better justify such getting involved in yet another hobby.

I envy you WIHH!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Soooo very happy for you today!!!

I bet your cheeks hurt from smiling so wide!

Name? I've not named my wheels, then again, I've never asked them what their names were.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

tallpines said:


> The enthusiasm of you fiber people is just too tempting for me to ignore.
> 
> I want to follow ~~~~ and share in all the fun.
> 
> ...


TAllpines, you don't NEED any justification to start a new hobby!! Learning is fun for its own sake  And besides, we'll help you get started.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Soooo very happy for you today!!!
> 
> I bet your cheeks hurt from smiling so wide!
> 
> Name? I've not named my wheels, then again, I've never asked them what their names were.


I haven't eather, the are all "she's" tho.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

WIHH! You will never believe this, I am sitting here teary eyed with excitement for you! I will whisper to Bessie Lou (my wheel - for those that don't know!) that you have a new friend!
Oh gosh - I just can't wait to see her!


Tallpines, just jump right in, the water is fine....even for old ducks like me. 
If I can start this at 50, you have no reason at all to wait. I can't believe it, cause I never thought I would love and enjoy something better than sewing and quilting, but I believe I do. (shhhhh - don't tell my sewing machine & quilt rack!)


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> Tallpines, just jump right in, the water is fine....even for old ducks like me.
> If I can start this at 50, you have no reason at all to wait. I can't believe it, cause I never thought I would love and enjoy something better than sewing and quilting, but I believe I do. (shhhhh - don't tell my sewing machine & quilt rack!)


Well, I'm amlost 15 years late if I were to start at 50!

The problem is I've got 100's of unfinished projects waiting for any spare time I might have.

It's not that I'm afraid of anything------after all I'd never in my life driven a motorcycle, yet at age 62, I went out and bought myself one! Now that summer is almost here, I can't wait to get it fired up.

I should be able to learn to drive a spinning wheel!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

ohhhh your brave! I tried motorcycles, they kept falling down on me and I couldn't pick them up! I will stick with my pickup truck. :thumb: Yep, driving the spinning wheel is a lot easier.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

7thswan said:


> I haven't eather, the are all "she's" tho.


None of mine are named either :ashamed: But then again I haven't asked either.

I'm trying to wait patiently for WIHH to report back :bored: Where is she?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I don't know! But I know that looking here 500 bajillion times does NOT help! 
:bored:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> I'm trying to wait patiently for WIHH to report back :bored: Where is she?


Me too. I keep checking in to see if she has posted.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

I think she is basking in the glow of new ownership and forgot about us here.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

She is a beautiful work of ART~~~~ oh the times you will spend together will be wonderful~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Great Name!! Mine is Syble. I don't know why but everytime I get into the zone or zoning out LOL spinning, a pic of my Grandmother cookin in the kitchen flashes into my head. My grandmas name was Syble. I guess that means she is happy I am keeping old crafts alive!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeehaw! Congratulations WIHH! And Patience is a lovely name.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, that is an Awsome name,you are maken me get teary eyed, how wounderful she is. Just Beautiful!!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh WIHH! She is a beaut! And Patience is the perfect name for her! I have been putting off cooking until I saw your post... Now I can go to the kitchen with a smile on my face and tears of joy in my eyes for you and your new addition! Awesome awesome! What craftsmanship!!!:thumb:

You do have a work of art there... now, go enjoy yourself for the evening...
Expecting yarn pics soon!


And I love your pictures!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WooHoo!!!! Gorgeous wheel, I love all the differences in the woods used, so beautiful. I'm not sure I'm seeing the orifice hook though, hmmmm.

I love the name. We have a Patience in our family way back in 16 something, on the Mayflower. My ancestor, William Brewster, had a son, whose name was Patience and we are directly descended from him :happy: Sorry just a little hijack there :hrm:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Oh, WIHH... Patience is lovely and so worth the long wait. She is a true work of art and will be a family heirloom for many generations. I have to admit, I had tears in my eyes telling my husband about it and showing him. I am THRILLED for you!!!!!!!


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

WIHH, she is lovely. Momma mode now, be sure and oil her up good before you start spinning her. If she starts talking back to you, get out the ole oil can and squirt her up again.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Echoing Grams here! I have a really great little oil can, brass, that I got at an auction. I use mineral oil on my wheels. Oil every time you change a bobbin or start with a fresh bobbin. You really can't have too much oil. Oil all parts that move particularly the parts that are metal on metal. Go here to hear the parts of you wheel http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/wheel-parts.shtml The key places to oil are: on either side of the treadle (where it connects and rotates on the front and back leg closest to you. There are pins there), where the orifice and the maiden meet (at both ends of the bobbin), the inside of the bobbin, the rod the bobbin slides onto, there may or may not be an oil hole at the hub of the drive (fly) wheel, and where the footman attaches to the crankshaft of the drive (fly). That's where I oil my wheel every time I sit down to a fresh bobbin whether to spin or ply. I also keep a paper towel or soft cloth to wipe off old oil or any excess that may dribble off.

She is a very pretty girl


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

Oh, I'm so happy you finally got her and she lives up to all your dreams! May you have many years of spinning together.....


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

"Patience" is so lovely she was definitely worth the wait. Eagerly watching for pictures of your first hand-spun yarn.


----------



## northprairiegir (Apr 11, 2008)

What a beautiful wheel! Ok - I don't mean to ask a dumb question, because I know it was probably talked about before, but did you have it made especially for you?


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Patience is Beautiful


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Good lookin wheel. Still trying to master mine.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

tallpines said:


> Well, I'm amlost 15 years late if I were to start at 50!
> 
> The problem is I've got 100's of unfinished projects waiting for any spare time I might have.
> 
> ...


Thread drift
Tallpines you are my hero:bow: learning to ride a motorcycle is on my bucket list. But with the luck I have had the few times I tried to solo, it may be the last thing on my bucket list I do.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

WIHH, what a gorgeous wheel--well worth the wait I think! I especially love the mix of woods on the bobbins. I also like the single treadle. Most new wheels have double treadles which is too much like exercising for me. I put both feet on the single treadle, though, which is easier on my hips. I also wouldn't use the Lazy Kate as a LK but just as a bobbin holder. I find that you need more distance from the orifice for plying than that given by having the LK on the wheel. You can figure all that out, though, as you get to know Patience -- great name BTW! I don't name my wheels, but I did refer to one of mine as "she" the other day so maybe one day they'll tell me their names. The picture of you and CF is wonderful--should be on a Christmas card  Enjoy your wheel.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

So, how does she run? Did you get some fiber onto a bobbin yet?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

WIIH, she is Beautiful!!! Patience is the perfect name, too

Wow! Absolutely gorgeous!

Marchie - the hook is on the drive wheel's upright


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you Cyndi!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

She's beautiful WIHH!!! Lovely name, she looks right at home. 

Congrats! I'm just thrilled for you. Such a long wait, but well worth it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

dose he have a url to go to. Or a fan page with people who own his wheels? I am also Norwegian and would love to try and get one of these. I love hand made woodcrafts also. I have one that is made local to me thats called a Lamb. I got it cause its Ozark made out of local wood and I live in the ozarks. Its a great little castle wheel.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

grams said:


> Thread drift
> Tallpines you are my hero:bow: learning to ride a motorcycle is on my bucket list. But with the luck I have had the few times I tried to solo, it may be the last thing on my bucket list I do.


Continuing thread drift~~~
You all need to get one like mine------stays standing up all by itself----no need to keep it balanced.

And the grand kids LOVE it!

(No that's not one of the grandkids! That's the famous "Elffie"--another HT member.)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

WIHH - Patience is STUNNING, just absolutely stunning!

She is so beautiful. Y'all make a lovely family!  

_(See? I can speak Texan, too, not bad for a Canuck, eh?)_


Now - those hooks on the flyer ... you know how the reel on a fishing rod works? How it goes up and down (well, back and forth, I guess) to spread out the line as it winds onto the reel? The fishing rod reel does the back-and-forth bit automatically, on the spinning wheel, we do it by hand. Every so often you stop, and move the yarn to the next hook down (you probably will alternate sides, they'll be slightly offset) so that when you fill the bobbin, it's like on the fishing reel, and it loads up evenly.

In keeping with the 'what I learned recently that I never thought I'd take up at this age' - I learned to fish last summer! My experience with spinning wheels transferred to fishing reels - and now I can translate the terminology backwards!

Don't be afraid to just try - that's how ya learn! Enjoy!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Forgive me WIHH--------------for sneaking so boldly into your thread.

I am GREEN with envy over your wheel and your learning so much about "fiber'!

When will you be getting the animals that will provide you with fiber?
Yaks, alpacas, angora? Which will it be?

I may have to venture up your way for lessons.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great picture TallPines!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

WIHH, that is the most beautiful wheel I think I've ever seen! I can see handspun, handknit heirlooms coming from such a wheel. I'm so pleased for you.
betty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> The fishing rod reel does the back-and-forth bit automatically, on the spinning wheel, we do it by hand. Every so often you stop, and move the yarn to the next hook down (you probably will alternate sides, they'll be slightly offset) so that when you fill the bobbin, it's like on the fishing reel, and it loads up evenly.


Unless you have a WooLee Winder!

I know, I know ... a WooLee Winder isn't as asthetic as a 'normal' flyer ... but boy-o-boy can I spin so much faster & evenly with one.

When I used my regular flyer, I would move the yarn to *2* hooks down on my first pass of the bobbin, then every hook after that to wind onto the bobbin without hills and valleys.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> ...Maybe we'll go get tattoos together or somethin'!


I just might do that!
I would get a small kite...............Free to blow where ever the wind would take me.

I wonder if they have a pattern for a "spinning wheel" for you!

Don't count on retirement for more time. Especially where animal care is involved.
We like to be able to pack up and go when ever, where ever.
Lucky for us to have a couple of neighbors who are usually willing to feed the chickens, 2 dogs and a cat.

Bigger animals need more attention........and its a proven fact that when the boss is gone........animals break out of their fences or get sick, or the well pump burns out, or the milk machine breaks down.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Now girls remember, the more meat under the tatto the less it hurts. LOL. Tallpines I had never heard the kite analogy but I love it!
WIHH, I know what you mean about animals, but I am getting a serious need for Tunis sheep. Maybe we need to start a no fiber animals support group, I'm sure our DH's would be the first to sign up.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

No yarn, yet????


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, WIHH, that is one gorgeous wheel. Sorry I missed all the hub-bub, but I can rejoice with you now! How fun...


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

OOOOOoooo, beautiful! 
My wheel is getting jealous cause I'm oogling at yours!!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

That's a great picture of the three of you.

You could make that your Christmas card picture for this year

Congrats!
Have a joyful day!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh so notice WIHH has not posted for a while, she must be spinning.  Congrats on Patience!! I never thought to name my wheel. I'm gonna have to listen to her.


----------

